# I Need Help



## kidcapri33 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello all, my ammonia level has been up so I cleaned my tank really good and its still cloudy. About a week ago I did a 50% water change and did a 25% change everyday since, today I cleaned my whole filter out in the 25% water change bucket and wen I cleaned the carbon out it made the water all black... Is that a reason for concern? Also before I first installed the carbon I rinced it in tap water... I add tap water in the water changes but I put that stress coat in to take the chlorine.. Waters cloudy, ammonias up... PH is around 6.8/7.0 I have a bunch of fake plants im thinking about .. please help with any advice I have 3 piranhas about 3inches and theres 1 around 5inches.. please help.. I will buy nething I need 2 help them


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

sounds like if your tank was cycled before that you somehow killed off all the nitrifing bacteria. So now you are essentially starting the tank cycling all over. do you put the dechlorinator in before you add the new water to the tank? chlorine will kill the beneficial bacteria instantly. 
I have at least 2 filters on every tank I run just in case I need a cycled filter for a new tank or something bad(like this) happens to one tank, so unfortunately the only advice I can give is find something to detoxify the ammonia (like prime) and expect to do daily 25% waterchanges until your BB can handle the bioload again. You could also try some of that "bacteria in a bottle" stuff poured directly into your filter, I have heard mixed review on that stuff and never actually tried it myself.

I only use carbon when I have to remove meds from a tank that is all it is really good for anyway.


----------



## kidcapri33 (Dec 6, 2011)

hey, no i add the new tap water then i add the dechlorinator... so now what do I do?


----------



## kidcapri33 (Dec 6, 2011)

im nervous im goin 2 kill the fish now that i know the chorine will kill the good bacteria... How long should i let the strees coat stay in the tap water b4 i add 2 the tank???


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

i mix tank water and dechlorinator in a 32 gallon can, then into the tank right after, using a big pump. I always make sure the water is the same temp out of the faucet so no temp swings. I believe some others put the dechlorinator into the tank then add new water right away, not 100% on that though.


----------



## Red Belly Fascination (Nov 1, 2011)

I am one who adds dechlorinator, namely Prime, into the tank while adding new water. I've been advised not to, but I haven't had any issue with my water params. I use the Aqueon water changer and I add prime before water starts going into the tanks, in the middle of the water change, and just before I get done. I use a full cap of Prime when I first put it in and then about 1/4 of a cap the last two times. You may not have to do it this way, but spreading the doses out makes me feel better.


----------

